
Centra scam ICO selected a CEO to look like their stock photos (¶109) [pdf] - ceejayoz
https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2018/comp-pr2018-70.pdf
======
ceejayoz
There's some wild stuff in here:

> That same day, Sharma sent Trapani another message that he “had one girl
> contact me lol [and] said take my picture off your site.” Sharma then sent
> Trapani the picture of “Edwards” used in the early White Papers and website
> and asked: “U know anyone [t]hat looks like this guy . . . I need someone
> who kinda looks like him[.] I can’t just change him now People are gonna be
> like wtf.” Later that same day, Sharma reiterated to Trapani that he
> “need[ed] to find someone who looks like Michael” for the “[t]eam photos.”
> Soon after, he described the team members on the website to Trapani:
> “Everyone real Except Jessica And Mike.” Several hours later, Sharma asked
> Trapani: “Who do we know looks like Jessica Robinson”? Later that evening,
> Sharma said to Trapani: “Gonna kill both Ceo and her[.] Gonna say they were
> married and got into an accident.”

They raised $32M.

